# Venice Port GPS Co-ords



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Does anybody have the precise co-ords for Venice port please? For the ferry to Patras/Igoumenitsa.

I can see the port on Google earth but would prefer co-ords from somebody who has used the ferry.  

Don


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Venice*

Don

Just a thought, but would the GPS co-ords be on any of the shipping lines' websites that operate from Venice?

Russell


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Russell thanks,

I've checked but could not find them.

Don


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Don

Use Google Maps instead, then you can get the coords quite easily. _(They appear at the bottom of Google Earth of course, but you can't copy and paste them - which is useful sometimes.)_

Click the right mouse button over the port, then click on "What's here" from the menu which appears.

A green arrow will appear pointing at the port, then when you hover the cursor over it the coords appear.

They also appear on the command line, so two for the price of one! :wink:

You can be very accurate, so the satnav should take you to within a few yards of where you want to be.

Dave


----------

